# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  【Question】Is the way better for my clownfish？

## DIYfan

I have kept clownfish as a pet recently, but it died often.


I heard that it will die because of the high temperature. Therefore, I decide to clip the USB fan onto my fish tank for cooling my clownfish.



I am poor, but I want to keep my lovely clownfish forever, so I had a idea of DIY USB fan. I bought the cheap USB fan and the clip.





Is that way better for my clownfish? Or anyone else has better ideas? Thank you very much.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Your fan seems to only be blowing on a small area of the water surface, for fans to have better cooling efficiency, they should be angled to blow across a larger area of a tank (the more air flow and wider surface area the better the cooling). You'll need to check the tank thermometer to see how effective the fan is.

Btw, your tank looks like a freshwater tank setup... clownfish are saltwater marine fishes, they will die in freshwater environments.

----------


## DIYfan

> Your fan seems to only be blowing on a small area of the water surface, for fans to have better cooling efficiency, they should be angled to blow across a larger area of a tank (the more air flow and wider surface area the better the cooling). You'll need to check the tank thermometer to see how effective the fan is.
> 
> Btw, your tank looks like a freshwater tank setup... clownfish are saltwater marine fishes, they will die in freshwater environments.



Would you think if I install 14 cm USB fan, it will be angled to blow across a larger area of a tank?

I will change the saltwater tank. Thank you very much  :Smile:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Would you think if I install 14 cm USB fan, it will be angled to blow across a larger area of a tank?


Yeah, a larger fan with more air flow and blowing over a wider water surface area would work better.

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

Clown fish are rather hardy fish and should be ok in higher temperature water. I think it is the freshwater that killed it.

----------


## DIYfan

> Yeah, a larger fan with more air flow and blowing over a wider water surface area would work better.



OK,thank you very much. I hope my clownfish will be happier  :Very Happy:

----------


## DIYfan

> Clown fish are rather hardy fish and should be ok in higher temperature water. I think it is the freshwater that killed it.


Did you mean that I should prepare more salty water for my clownfish?

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> Did you mean that I should prepare more salty water for my clownfish?


What is the current salinity of your tank?

----------


## Berny

whats your water salinity?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Did you mean that I should prepare more salty water for my clownfish?


Before we advise further... just to confirm when you say "clownfish" you are referring to this fish?



Have to check because if its a different fish (some shops give fishes wrong names), then our advice will also be incorrect.

----------


## Greentank

I can see some plants in the aqurium, I hope he is refering to fresh water clown fish....Just a wild guess here  :Grin: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clown_l...cracanthus.jpg

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I can see some plants in the aqurium, I hope he is refering to fresh water clown fish....Just a wild guess here 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clown_l...cracanthus.jpg


Yeah, thats what i was thinking... i've heard of friends calling their clown loaches as "clownfish" because they heard the name wrongly at the LFS.

----------


## Gavan

my goodness.

----------


## AQMS

ooh boy,either way this will not turn out well.
I hope he reply fast.

----------


## tingfeng

This is interesting.
Seriously ??

----------


## Gavan

hopefully it's not poor "nemo"..

----------


## markymarcus

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan McCone

Subscribed. Curious how this will turn out. I'm guessing table salt and yet another dead clownfish. Lol

----------


## mlongpre

Died often? How many have you gone through?

----------


## DIYfan

> whats your water salinity?


My water salinity is 1.023.

Is that not enough or too salty?

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> My water salinity is 1.023.
> 
> Is that not enough or too salty?


It should be ok. The magical number I used to stick to is 1.025. Do you have a full tank shot for us to maybe try to figure out what is wrong?

----------


## DIYfan

> Before we advise further... just to confirm when you say "clownfish" you are referring to this fish?
> 
> 
> 
> Have to check because if its a different fish (some shops give fishes wrong names), then our advice will also be incorrect.



Yes,my clownfish is like this. Cute NEMO  :Very Happy:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> My water salinity is 1.023.
> 
> Is that not enough or too salty?


The tank photos in your first post have freshwater plants in them, is that the tank you maintain such salt water salinity? Or are you referring to another tank? And are you using actual marine salt (not normal table salt or aquarium salt)?

We're getting abit confused because it seems you are either running a saltwater tank with freshwater plants, or a freshwater planted tank with saltwater fish... or you actually have 2 separate tanks, one saltwater and one freshwater?  :Smile:

----------


## DIYfan

> It should be ok. The magical number I used to stick to is 1.025. Do you have a full tank shot for us to maybe try to figure out what is wrong?



Nope,I don't have kind of photo and I have no time to take a picture of that recently  :Sad:  Sorry...

Thank you for your quick response  :Very Happy:  I appreciate it very very much!!

----------


## DIYfan

> I can see some plants in the aqurium, I hope he is refering to fresh water clown fish....Just a wild guess here 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clown_l...cracanthus.jpg


Nope,my clownfiso is like Nemo,not like this ><

----------


## DIYfan

> Died often? How many have you gone through?


hmmm at least three Nemo  :Sad:

----------


## DIYfan

> The tank photos in your first post have freshwater plants in them, is that the tank you maintain such salt water salinity? Or are you referring to another tank? And are you using actual marine salt (not normal table salt or aquarium salt)?
> 
> We're getting abit confused because it seems you are either running a saltwater tank with freshwater plants, or a freshwater planted tank with saltwater fish... or you actually have 2 separate tanks, one saltwater and one freshwater?



Yes,it's the tank I maintain such salt water salinity. I use the normal salt.

I use a freshwater planted tank with saltwater fish.

Does that work?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Yes,it's the tank I maintain such salt water salinity. I use the normal salt.
> 
> I use a freshwater planted tank with saltwater fish.
> 
> Does that work?


Unfortunately, it doesn't work that way... you have to use proper marine salt for saltwater tanks which house saltwater marine fishes.

In addition, freshwater plants generally don't do well in full marine salinity saltwater tanks (though some of the very hardy ones or those from brackish water environments may survive for a while).

----------


## tingfeng

I feel so sad for the previous 3 clown fishes... die already also dono why  :Mad:

----------


## Gavan

i believe I speak for several people on this forum; this post makes me sick in the gut.

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> i believe I speak for several people on this forum; this post makes me sick in the gut.


I am sure there is some level of displeasure for most people following this thread but I am not sure that many are really that sick to the gut. I, for one, is not such a person. I am a little upset but not that upset.

Honestly there are that many people out there who are like that. People who do not even bother finding a fish forum, registering and posting question like the thread starter here. I believe he is already responsible to some level.

Misinformation and ignorance has caused alot of problem to the animal kingdom as it is. More publicized are the exotic animals, (tigers and monkeys) cats and dogs. I do believe that our fishy friends are more affected but they are just not as publicized due to the fact that they can be flushed down the toilet without causing fuss to what can be seen by the public eye.

Keep a ear out the next time you are browsing at the LFS, especially during the weekends. See how many kids whine about keeping a fish or a terrapin when obviously the father does not have a single clue how to do it. What is more frightening is how the staff at the LFS/Pet shop then start advising and pushing products out "Sim-Lim-Square-style-minus-the-warranty". I tend to stay away or support such shops. We do not need this kind of people in the industry.

My advice to the thread starter is to stop whatever you are doing, do more research and reading. Yes. It can be very dry and boring but in the long run, it will save you quite a lot of money and you will be making a more subjective approach to the hobby whilst achieving better results at the same time. Just as to life, there is mostly no shortcuts and good results can only be achieved through hard and smart work. So back to my last question, if you could post a full picture of your tank along with your specifications and equipment used, we could possibly be advising you what you are doing wrongly exactly. Yes. You might be the target of an angry mob of netizens like a certain Singaporean Mobile Phone shop owner. But you will be learning something new and the correct way around the hobby and most of all, you will provide lessons to others as well.

That is what a forum is all about. Sharing, learning together and advancing together. That and an occasional mob of angry netizens to provide entertainment.

----------


## Gavan

yeah I apologize. sick in the gut was abit extreme. I hope diyfan understands by now, or soon enough, where he went wrong. speaking to the forum community and fish shop uncles should definitely help.

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> yeah I apologize. sick in the gut was abit extreme. I hope diyfan understands by now, or soon enough, where he went wrong.


Nothing to apologize. To each his own. Do not worry about it. I do hope too that DIYfan understand by now.




> speaking to the forum community and fish shop uncles should definitely help.


It really depends on which fish shop uncle and what his motives are.  :Confused:

----------


## Gavan

> It really depends on which fish shop uncle and what his motives are.


you're right there. perhaps DIYfan can start off by checking out this forum instead http://www.sgreefclub.com/forum/foru...-marine-hobby/ 
should warn you though, marine saltwater tanks are much harder to maintain than freshwater (no salt) tanks. and much more expensive too.

----------


## Ingen

> than freshwater (no salt) tanks


I LOL-ed at this! 

I guess all of you have done your part to educate diyfan that there's no best of both worlds for fresh and marine fauna. We can only hope he realizes and do the right thing by either converting to a full marine or finding someone to adopt the poor nemo and focus on his planted freshwater fishes.

----------


## Gavan

> I LOL-ed at this! 
> 
> I guess all of you have done your part to educate diyfan that there's no best of both worlds for fresh and marine fauna. We can only hope he realizes and do the right thing by either converting to a full marine or finding someone to adopt the poor nemo and focus on his planted freshwater fishes.


didn't mean to be a joke/making fun of anything. it's just that I've come to realize that I shouldn't take for granted that people necessarily understand the term "freshwater" and/or "marine". and of course the whole ecology behind these two very different types of ecosystems

----------


## BFG

Muar Chee is correct. However the lfs is run as a business entity, not as an information counter, with overheads and such. To run a business, ones need to make a sale to earn. Newbie will be ' chop carrot ' if they listen to the lfs advise. I can say that I have seen my fair share of gullible noobs who wanted to go into the hobby on a wimp. Everytime I see such person, I will say to myself, good luck buddy.

----------


## Phillipians

Oh my... i really do not know whether to be amused or sad. While i do not want to bash diy fan, its more important to find out if he is just a schooling kid. If he is then i think its understandable but if he is a working adult then there should have been some common sense as we do all know that there is a difference between marine and freshwater fish. Its in the primary and secondary school syllabus. For your sake i hope this ends here. Please stop buying marine fish. Research and find out more. While it is hard to maintain a marine tank and deaths are common... this is pure negligence. Maybe you should try out freshwater tanks first. They are much easier to start with.

----------

